# Montreal snow clearing montage



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

Here is a cool video of snow clearing operations in Montreal.

The city's annual budget for snow operations is about $130,000,000.00 for ONE YEAR.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I will admit that you guys sure know snow. Its amazing how quickly and efficiently sh!t gets done out there.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;883735 said:


> I will admit that you guys sure know snow. Its amazing how quickly and efficiently sh!t gets done out there.


Eh, Johnny them Montreal'ers dey sure know der stuff Eh! tymusic


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Damn that was slick. It couldn't be anymore efficient other then all the trucks waiting.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

It would have been faster with a bucket.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I was going to mention that but figured someone else would.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

cretebaby;884227 said:


> It would have been faster with a bucket.


:laughing:

I have to give credit to the contractor that I sometimes I work removal with in Ottawa. Laurent Leblanc. They use a big heavy dozewr blade (for a loader) on a Cat 950 with a crazy operator. He pushes like hell and the blade never trips from ice etc. He gets it onto the street with a sidewalk plow trailing getting any small stuff (almost never needed because John is pretty good in the loader) Another Cat 950 with a blower comes by and loads the trucks. Then two backhoes come by and another sidewalk plow. All are cleaning up after the first blower. The first how cuts the curb then the sidewalk plow runs the sidewalk pushing anything that came up back down and the second hoe windrows everything up. Finally another blower on a big Case tractor comes by for a second pass. Never look back. Never back up. Never turn around. tymusic


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

snowman4;884283 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I have to give credit to the contractor that I sometimes I work removal with in Ottawa. Laurent Leblanc. They use a big heavy dozewr blade (for a loader) on a Cat 950 with a crazy operator. He pushes like hell and the blade never trips from ice etc. He gets it onto the street with a sidewalk plow trailing getting any small stuff (almost never needed because John is pretty good in the loader) Another Cat 950 with a blower comes by and loads the trucks. Then two backhoes come by and another sidewalk plow. All are cleaning up after the first blower. The first how cuts the curb then the sidewalk plow runs the sidewalk pushing anything that came up back down and the second hoe windrows everything up. Finally another blower on a big Case tractor comes by for a second pass. Never look back. Never back up. Never turn around. tymusic


See, in Winnipeg we just did it similar but with less equipment and the blower crew went around the block and started again, lol. Honestly it has been so many years I forgot that little dance they did. Our windrows were bigger because the city only wanted to do a cleanup for Christmas and hopefully leave it pile on the boulevards for the rest of the season. District 1 we always seemed to be paired with an old Sicard blower that could load us ridiculously fast.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Ya a lot of the other contractors and the city's own crews do 2 passes. I think Leblanc is the only one who does not. There is a guy on PS from Ottawa that does 2 removal beats in Ottawa (mind you I don't know if he got the same ones again). He uses graders in his line up. Also does a pretty good job. I think there is really only one company here that doesn't do the greatest job.

City is now using Larue D60 blowers here in Ottawa.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

cretebaby;884227 said:


> It would have been faster with a bucket.


Really? and you can get just as much in? I would have thought blown snow is more compact then snow just bucketed in.


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

snowman4;884320 said:


> Ya a lot of the other contractors and the city's own crews do 2 passes. I think Leblanc is the only one who does not. There is a guy on PS from Ottawa that does 2 removal beats in Ottawa (mind you I don't know if he got the same ones again). He uses graders in his line up. Also does a pretty good job. I think there is really only one company here that doesn't do the greatest job.
> 
> City is now using Larue D60 blowers here in Ottawa.


Winnipeg always had graders on it. That was why I bought the 740 Champion, then found muuuuch more rate in ripping ice on the feeder routes. Only one season then I switched trucking jobs and it kept me occupied all year.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;884343 said:


> Really? and you can get just as much in? I would have thought blown snow is more compact then snow just bucketed in.


Crete is being sarcastic and it's kind of an inside joke from one of Neige's video's he posted.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

snowman4;884320 said:


> I think there is really only one company here that doesn't do the greatest job.


Nhoo!  It can't be......

Pomerleau? LOL :laughing:


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

:waving:..


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

very organized.


----------

